# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия Публикация базы на веб-сервере

## vovan_d

Добрый день!

Подскажите, возможно публикация базы 1С Бухгалтерия на веб-сервере?
Т.е. работа через браузер, а не через клиента или терминал-клиент.

Версия - 1С 7.7 файловая база.

Где можно почитай, а еще лучше процедура установки веб-сервера и настройка

----------


## КриВенЬки_РукИ

> Подскажите, возможно публикация базы 1С Бухгалтерия на веб-сервере?


А не проще ли перейти на облако? Инструкций много http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/295921/ (к примеру) но если никогда не имели с этим дело то я не уверен что стоит заморачиваться.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день!
> 
> Подскажите, возможно публикация базы 1С Бухгалтерия на веб-сервере?
> Т.е. работа через браузер, а не через клиента или терминал-клиент.
> 
> Версия - 1С 7.7 файловая база.
> 
> Где можно почитай, а еще лучше процедура установки веб-сервера и настройка


Веб сервер работает только с Управляемыми формами!!! То есть в 7.7 их нет(Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 есть)

----------

yri (03.12.2019)

----------

